# 8 days to go.



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Only 8 days to go now,im very very excited for Breeze to give birth.

She looks bigger than last time and she had 6 last time.

Cimi cat and 1mil syrings at the ready. 

Its gonna be a crazy few weeks with the older ones and newborns.The older ones are leaving in 4 weeks.Then there will be more teeny tiny paws starting to find their feet.

Then Luna is due 1 day after breeze but really seems like a singleton to me so expecting her to go over,we will see.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

get your camera ready young lady !!!!!......


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> get your camera ready young lady !!!!!......


no problem cm would be nice to capture the birth process,will see if she will allow.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Are you hoping for another keeper in one of these litters,


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Busy times for you. Hope all goes well, I think she'll have less than last time


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> Are you hoping for another keeper in one of these litters,


Hmm if there is a well marked female bi point id keep it


spotty cats said:


> Busy times for you. Hope all goes well, I think she'll have less than last time


Do you wow interesting cant wait to see whos right.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

whoop whoop ... I will be glued to the iPad all weekend ... Lucky. 7 is coming your way .. x

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> whoop whoop ... I will be glued to the iPad all weekend ... Lucky. 7 is coming your way .. x
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Im thinking 7 too blimey that will be a lot of hand feeding.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow your going to be a busy bee...can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

yah you best start getting some early nights in this week lol ..

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> Wow your going to be a busy bee...can't wait to see pics xx


Always a busy bee me :lol:


Cosmills said:


> yah you best start getting some early nights in this week lol ..
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Early night  don't think iv seen one of those in years lol.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

cant wait to see the babies!!!! xxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

2 days to go she looks well ready to pop really excited,then there will be the waiting to see what colours they will be whether cp or cp and white,i hate the waiting it kills me .


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww very exciting , i hope she has them at a good time for you, and all goes well. I hope that camera is at hand !!!!...._


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> 2 days to go she looks well ready to pop really excited,then there will be the waiting to see what colours they will be whether cp or cp and white,i hate the waiting it kills me .


Well, excuse me if I can't feel sorry for you and your impatience   I still have 4 weeks before my first litter of this year is born... I cannot actually remember a time when my first litter has been sooo late in the year!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _aww very exciting , i hope she has them at a good time for you, and all goes well. I hope that camera is at hand !!!!...._


Shes rather a shy girl but I will do what I can honey.

Glad kids are off school as ill have plenty of time to feed for the 16hour


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Com on girls ... I need my fix of kittens .... Picked good week Mrs


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Com on girls ... I need my fix of kittens .... Picked good week Mrs


Didn't get chance to reply to your tx my batt died,but the kits are great doing fab,being chipped this week and should be receive gccf reg's Friday.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Didn't get chance to reply to your tx my batt died,but the kits are great doing fab,being chipped this week and should be receive gccf reg's Friday.


I was starting in get worried .... About you and the girls .... Lol

Pleased little growler is ok after MM .. Not long now .... 

Had Rosie at vets Saturday as the runs had worsted, ABs for a week , she is back to normal now ... Bless her x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Well, excuse me if I can't feel sorry for you and your impatience   I still have 4 weeks before my first litter of this year is born... I cannot actually remember a time when my first litter has been sooo late in the year!


I must have missed your post earlier D,i think its good to have kitten due early in year and late in year.

What colours are you expecting?

Very exciting for you.



Cosmills said:


> I was starting in get worried .... About you and the girls .... Lol
> 
> Pleased little growler is ok after MM .. Not long now ....
> 
> Had Rosie at vets Saturday as the runs had worsted, ABs for a week , she is back to normal now ... Bless her x


lol had a night in mablethorpe so could charge my phone up to reply.

Poor rosie not good for her with her being in kitten.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

No not good ... So a very close eye on her ..


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sorry if i missed this, but who is the father to these kittens? i just adore billy bob:001_wub:


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> What colours are you expecting?


Mum is chocolate spotted carrying cp; sire a lilac cp so possibly...choc/lilac tabby cp's, choc and lilac tabbies. But either way... all kittens will be tabby as mum is homozygous - doesn't carry self. You can bet your life I won't get the colour/sex I'm hoping for


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> sorry if i missed this, but who is the father to these kittens? i just adore billy bob:001_wub:


Yes billy is the daddy.

I have another litter due the day after and Cadbury is the dad to that litter but I think that girl 'luna' will go over looks like a small litter.

Unlike breeze she is bigger than last time.



gskinner123 said:


> Mum is chocolate spotted carrying cp; sire a lilac cp so possibly...choc/lilac tabby cp's, choc and lilac tabbies. But either way... all kittens will be tabby as mum is homozygous - doesn't carry self. You can bet your life I won't get the colour/sex I'm hoping for


Oh wow very interesting litter very up my street,if you get a lilac spotted send it here 

I know you don't really put up pics much infact don't think iv seen you post a pic,but would love to see a piccy of your choc spotty


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Ooooo,How exciting.

Hope everything goes purrrfectly....and can't wait to see piccies of your gorgeous babies....seeing your photos always makes me smile and pull a "goony aaaaaaaaaaw face"


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> Ooooo,How exciting.
> 
> Hope everything goes purrrfectly....and can't wait to see piccies of your gorgeous babies....seeing your photos always makes me smile and pull a "goony aaaaaaaaaaw face"


Awwww thanxshould go smoothly as this is her second litter 

Don't worry there will be lots of pics


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

we have kittens due the same time, my girl is ready to pop anyday now. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> we have kittens due the same time, my girl is ready to pop anyday now. xx


Yes iv not forgot about you cc, is she big?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Very big, looks like a football. she is day 63 today and always goes 64 so tonight or tomorrow.

Cant wait to see your babies. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Very big, looks like a football. she is day 63 today and always goes 64 so tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Cant wait to see your babies. xx


Well I reckon your litter will be bigger another 9 maybe  

Im expecting 7 at a guess 

Will be a easy litter to confirm colours with as only expecting lilacs and blue cp will tell that from birth,but will have to wait a few weeks to see if any are cp and white or if any are with tabby.

Would love a tabby cp and white to show.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My litter will be alittle more complicated as ive mixed shaded to smoke, spid will come and tell me which is which.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> My litter will be alittle more complicated as ive mixed shaded to smoke, spid will come and tell me which is which.


Ah yes I remember you posting about that,once you have seen them and been told what they are you will know what you got next time around,i myself have struggled to determined colours when its been the first time iv had those colours.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm not patient 
*twiddles thumbs*


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> I'm not patient
> *twiddles thumbs*


......

They say " Patience is a virtue "  ..... I can't wait to see the new batch , i may even be lucky enough to see them in real life lol ...... We can't wait to pick our little girl Lyla up from Sara in just shy of 3wks .... exciting times ahead , Scoring off the days , and looking really forward to our little fluff-bum


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> ......
> 
> They say " Patience is a virtue "  ..... I can't wait to see the new batch , i may even be lucky enough to see them in real life lol ...... We can't wait to pick our little girl Lyla up from Sara in just shy of 3wks .... exciting times ahead , Scoring off the days , and looking really forward to our little fluff-bum


Yes I will show you the newbies shirl,fluff bum waits on the top of the stairs in a morning after escaping her pen  I sit on the loo and she clocks me and is straight over for chin rubs you will find she adores chin rubs must feel great to her lol.She is a sweet heart really.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> then there will be the waiting to see what colours they will be whether cp or cp and white,i hate the waiting it kills me .


I couldn't do it  Far too impatient for CP's, glad they don't exist in my breed


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

One day to go! 


Her mucus plug is starting to come away so I do feel were close.

Im still going for 7 kittens,she's certainly bigger than last time but we will see.

Ooh the butterflies


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very exciting, wish i was at your house . Keep us updated. Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> very exciting, wish i was at your house . Keep us updated. Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly.


lol you wouldn't say that after half hour here with my kids :lol:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I will take chase off your hands.. we could go beach everyday lol ... best of luck sweetie ... x

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

:lol:


Cosmills said:


> I will take chase off your hands.. we could go beach everyday lol ... best of luck sweetie ... x
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


1 in all in rach :lol:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

ok, if I must lol ... how is the growler today x

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> ok, if I must lol ... how is the growler today x
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Shes fine found her in the room this morning little moo,with the blue point.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

monkey chops ... least she took a friend ... madam x

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Ooooh exciting, hope all goes well with the birth, looking forward to updates


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Alaskacat said:


> Ooooh exciting, hope all goes well with the birth, looking forward to updates


Currently fast on,had lots of licking today though.Im thinking early hours or tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

you are going to be glued to that monitor all night .. hope she picks a decent time for you ..

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> you are going to be glued to that monitor all night .. hope she picks a decent time for you ..
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Its all iv done all day spy on her heep changing camera view to follow her,handy tool


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Morning lovely x 

Hope Breeze lives up to her name ,and breezes thru the birth  

Fingers crossed all goes well , for both Breeze and yourself , looking forward to the happy news , and of course pics of the little ones ( 5) whoppers is my guess xx Shirl


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Just checking in as away on business today ... Fingers and paws crossed for breeze and you ... Am going for 6 big babies ...  Good luck sweeties x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx you two,still hanging on  looks like her belly has dropped though.

The waiting continues


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Saw your post and thought ooooh do we have kittens but no  Hoping all goes well and you don't have too much longer to wait


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Saw your post and thought ooooh do we have kittens but no  Hoping all goes well and you don't have too much longer to wait


lol well last year her plug came away slowly was something like over a few days if I remember rightly.Soooo it doesn't really narrow anything down for me but her belly does seem to have dropped.

Shes a bugger though and doesn't do cords so got to watch her like an hawk,she does have east births mind.

We got the 6 last time,kitten 5 was still born and kitten 6 was fine,strange how things are.

Shes still eating so I don't know as the saying goes they will come when they come


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Excited 
Good luck and hope all goes well


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hopefully it wont be long now, I'm having a guess at tomorrow evening


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Hopefully it wont be long now, I'm having a guess at tomorrow evening


Possibly,shes looking far too relaxed for it to be today,but who knows.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes babies arrive when they do, hopefully she wont keep you waiting too long.
My girl eats and delivers at the same time, never has she gone of her food so i cant use this as a sign for kittens arriving.

Good Luck and keep us posted. xxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Yes babies arrive when they do, hopefully she wont keep you waiting too long.
> My girl eats and delivers at the same time, never has she gone of her food so i cant use this as a sign for kittens arriving.
> 
> Good Luck and keep us posted. xxxx


Yeah agree cc breeze is eating as we speak but its not really a valid sign to go by is it.

Any signs from your girl?


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Our girls all carry on eating too, you can never tell  Tully stopped after 4 kittens went all the way downstairs to eat a packet of food and then came back up to have the last two!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well we had the plug, some ripples of the tummy and still eating so going to be another 3am birth.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

It's all happening yet again , plugs , moving , shifting popping (ewwww) not for me lol .... i just like a happy end result , safe births for the mum's , ideally no losses , and lots of beautiful , healthy , strong babies  oh and must not forget , the stressed out slaves ((((lHugs)))) Good luck , fingers crossed , last but not least , the adorable pics .....


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Well we had the plug, some ripples of the tummy and still eating so going to be another 3am birth.


Oh they do like 3am don't they! Luckily this time we had 2 out of 3 births during the day, only Pickle at 3am


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> It's all happening yet again , plugs , moving , shifting popping (ewwww) not for me lol .... i just like a happy end result , safe births for the mum's , ideally no losses , and lots of beautiful , healthy , strong babies  oh and must not forget , the stressed out slaves ((((lHugs)))) Good luck , fingers crossed , last but not least , the adorable pics .....


Lol not for the faint hearted,especially the way spid does her cords now that is ewwwww for me at least 

UOTE=catcoonz;1062961080]Well we had the plug, some ripples of the tummy and still eating so going to be another 3am birth.[/QUOTE]

Really wow well this will be interesting the kits could share birthdays.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck if it happens tonight, I'm going to bed now because I can


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Alaskacat said:


> Good luck if it happens tonight, I'm going to bed now because I can


lol tut tut


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

So who is going to be first then.... I got over excited for a min thought something was happening.... But noooooooo


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> So who is going to be first then.... I got over excited for a min thought something was happening.... But noooooooo


Well im not pleased with Lochlan.. hes just killed my video monitor,hes wet in and now its just going on an off only bliddy had it a week,thats over £100 down drain. GRRRRRR!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Well im not pleased with Lochlan.. hes just killed my video monitor,hes wet in and now its just going on an off only bliddy had it a week,thats over £100 down drain. GRRRRRR!


Box it up and take it back .... Faulty goods ... Little bugger roooo


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Box it up and take it back .... Faulty goods ... Little bugger roooo


I would but you can tell behind screen is condensation.:cryin:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

OOOOH the lil bugga  try standing it on some kitch roll in a dry area but away from direct heat .... I know probs a futile suggestion , i guess Lochlan is without pocket money for the rest of his days


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Leave it overnight , see how it is in the morning ,, if not see if you can open it up and give it a wipe... Did he drop it in the bath


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> OOOOH the lil bugga  try standing it on some kitch roll in a dry area but away from direct heat .... I know probs a futile suggestion , i guess Lochlan is without pocket money for the rest of his days


iv popped it in the airing cupboard iv took bats out,cant really make lochalan understand hes only 2.

Looks like ill have to do manual checks now booooo.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Leave it overnight , see how it is in the morning ,, if not see if you can open it up and give it a wipe... Did he drop it in the bath


Don't know what hes done yes hopefully it will dry out then I cant take it back couldn't have happened at a worse time.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

It's horrible weather , get ya fleecy jim Jams on ... Our electric blanket is on freeeezzzzzing


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> It's horrible weather , get ya fleecy jim Jams on ... Our electric blanket is on freeeezzzzzing


It is isn't it.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> I would but you can tell behind screen is condensation.:cryin:


Put it in a bag full of dry rice, draws out the moisture.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Put it in a bag full of dry rice, draws out the moisture.


That's interesting,its working now apart from menu button,ill see if I can get it replaced if not will just have to put up with it.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Camera replaced 

Nothing to report just some bed digging.Tick tock tick tock.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Well im not pleased with Lochlan.. hes just killed my video monitor,hes wet in and now its just going on an off only bliddy had it a week,thats over £100 down drain. GRRRRRR!


Have you tried sitting it in a bag of uncooked rice, it should dry it out.

Sounds like problems sorted and someone beat me to the rice suggestion.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Any babies yet wlbsh, my queen has just had her 7th and more to come. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Any babies yet wlbsh, my queen has just had her 7th and more to come. xx


What!!Grrrrrr lol no way!! Tut tut tut am still bliddy waiting,ooh one min shes licking her self and keeps shifting around but that's all for now.

Cant believe iv missed it all,going to search posts :skep:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ive only just posted, 7th baby now born, we have 1 more to come then when she is settled i will do photo's.
For once we have a text book birth and no problems.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> ive only just posted, 7th baby now born, we have 1 more to come then when she is settled i will do photo's.
> For once we have a text book birth and no problems.


Fantastic cc youv been a busy be.

Breezes are kicking around like mad in there I can see her belly like a Mexican wave of kittens im hoping this is them shifting into place.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Do you think it could be today for Breeze then Sara ? 

and good news about the new catcam lol , I did'nt realise Lochlan was only two bless him , little tyke ,,,,, anyhoo fingers crossed your girl comes up trumps shortly , we are all eyes xx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well I was hoping to come home after a rather shocking day to hear the she had popped ....... She is over cooking these babies .... Don't think I can wait another day


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Do you think it could be today for Breeze then Sara ?
> 
> and good news about the new catcam lol , I did'nt realise Lochlan was only two bless him , little tyke ,,,,, anyhoo fingers crossed your girl comes up trumps shortly , we are all eyes xx


Hi shirl im watchin her now shes still licking and she has shoved a cat bed across the floor we must be close I don't want to yes yes cause ill end up been wrong lol.

Yep lochlans 2 almost 3,chaise is 1,rhea 4,and brad 9 lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Well I was hoping to come home after a rather shocking day to hear the she had popped ....... She is over cooking these babies .... Don't think I can wait another day


Tell me about it.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Hi shirl im watchin her now shes still licking and she has shoved a cat bed across the floor we must be close I don't want to yes yes cause ill end up been wrong lol.
> 
> Yep lochlans 2 almost 3,chaise is 1,rhea 4,and brad 9 lol


You are one busy lady!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Your babies will arrive very soon. xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hb-mini said:


> You are one busy lady!!!


lol you could say that.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Come September you will have your house back to normal then your little baba will arrive lol xx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Come September you will have your house back to normal then your little baba will arrive lol xx


I don't think there is anything normal in that house.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Firedog said:


> I don't think there is anything normal in that house.


Especially the OH :lol:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't worry you sound like a kindred spirit.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

wlbsh's.... to break the tedium of waiting for your bloomin' kittens! I finally found a few pictures of last year's litter, including the lilac tabby girl... still can't find pics of their mum unfortunately.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> wlbsh's.... to break the tedium of waiting for your bloomin' kittens! I finally found a few pictures of last year's litter, including the lilac tabby girl... still can't find pics of their mum unfortunately.


They are gorgeous.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> wlbsh's.... to break the tedium of waiting for your bloomin' kittens! I finally found a few pictures of last year's litter, including the lilac tabby girl... still can't find pics of their mum unfortunately.


Well D that was well worth the wait :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

What is the cp..lilac?

Thankyou much appreciated.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you both 

The cp was actually a chocolate tabby; it seemed to take forever for the colour to come in on his points. Loved them, as I do all the kittens of course but must admit they stick in mind as the noisiest, most highly strung litter I have ever bred. I think I'm too used to blues which seem *very* docile by comparison!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> wlbsh's.... to break the tedium of waiting for your bloomin' kittens! I finally found a few pictures of last year's litter, including the lilac tabby girl... still can't find pics of their mum unfortunately.


Oh the lilac tabby is gorge....


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Does Breeze have any news for us all this morning ?  I know the tension this side of the screen is building, gawd know's what your like at your end


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Thank you both
> 
> The cp was actually a chocolate tabby; it seemed to take forever for the colour to come in on his points. Loved them, as I do all the kittens of course but must admit they stick in mind as the noisiest, most highly strung litter I have ever bred. I think I'm too used to blues which seem *very* docile by comparison!


Ah choc tabby I had one of those she lives with my mum now here she is.











tincan said:


> Does Breeze have any news for us all this morning ?  I know the tension this side of the screen is building, gawd know's what your like at your end


Nope still waiting at this rate luna will birth 1st,which could be a good thing as then Luna could feed Breezes kittens for the 16 hour.

Were only 2days over so not worried yet.

My other cats either loose there plug all at once or you don't notice it but this girl does it in stages its strange,this is how she was last time.

There wasn't no bed digging last night she was just sleeping every time I checked.

So sorry no news yet.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Ah choc tabby I had one of those she lives with my mum now here she is.
> 
> View attachment 115183
> 
> ...


...

Ah in that case fingers crossed for Luna ..... Can i ask , knowing that you have to hand rear Breezes kitts for 24hrs if Luna does'nt birth 1st, does it have any effect seperation wise on Breeze , i mean will she pine etc xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> ...
> 
> Ah in that case fingers crossed for Luna ..... Can i ask , knowing that you have to hand rear Breezes kitts for 24hrs if Luna does'nt birth 1st, does it have any effect seperation wise on Breeze , i mean will she pine etc xx


16/18 hours has been considered safe its better that 24 hour.

Yes she would get rather upset if she didn't have some kittens still with her especially if she could hear them squeeking.

So would be best in this case to leave a couple with her but making sure she couldn't actually feed them.I would be doing the feeding for them.

You can get home blood tests to test kittens at birth then you would know which kittens could stay with her but iv heard its really tricky to get the right amount of blood from tiny tiny kittens so iv opted not to bother.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

So she has not popped yet .... Oh come on breeze .. have you designed a body stocking for her lol x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> So she has not popped yet .... Oh come on breeze .. have you designed a body stocking for her lol x


Yep chopped up an old jumper.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

So everything in place just waiting for fluffs ...


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Still no babies xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Come on, hurry up cos ive got work tomorrow nite! 
Bet you have your babies then


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> Come on, hurry up cos ive got work tomorrow nite!
> Bet you have your babies then


lol her and luna are currently cuddled up together in same bed.

Breeze seems to not be able to get comfy keeps shifting posttion.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Not 100 % but think something is happening,from camera view at least,need to go check.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

See new thread


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Come on girls  .... Sara how do you manage on so little sleep it amazes me x


----------

